# Hardwood: keroin



## joiner_sim (28 May 2012)

Hi all,
I've just looked on google for a hardwood called keroin. I cannot find much infortmation available on this type of hardwood. So if anyone has some specific info they would like to share, it'd be much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## dickm (28 May 2012)

Possibly KERUING? 
Don't know much about it, but think it's probably just another "red hardwood"?


----------



## woodbutcher (28 May 2012)

it's a hardwood used for lorry beds and trailer beds very hard wearing but no good for furniture work.

woodbutcher (richard)


----------



## Modernist (28 May 2012)

It is _extremely_ hard and abrasive being full of resin. You sometimes see it used a decking in marine or other harsh environments. It is so hard you often have to drill to receive screws. IIRC the splinters may also be poisonous. It is usually sold with rebates on both edges for lorry beds.

Avoid


----------



## mtr1 (28 May 2012)

My laminated bench top is made from the stuff, as others have said, hard, durable, and not very nice to work with. Mine came from decking on a jetty.


----------



## joiner_sim (29 May 2012)

Reason I asked was we have been working with this timber for last few days and I just wanted to know if there was any specific dangers of working with this regarding dust etc... 

I see now why our planer/ thicknesser was making such a noise! The timber was so hard when being thicknessed that the noise could be heard across the farmers field and to his house from which he started to complain about it! I'm glad we've finished the planing now though the noise level is much more pleasant


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (30 May 2012)

hi sim, 

Toxic splinters  but very good weather resistance, we had some on a old bench seat, with no finish on, it stayed quite smooth and splinter free for many years. probably going on 15 years. 
dont know what the dust is like though.
http://www.woodsolutions.com.au/Wood-Species/keruing


----------



## Sawyer (30 May 2012)

Only used it once - no particular problems encountered, but not very nice to work with and smells nasty.

On the subject of hardness, I once came across what I thought might be 'ironbark', from Down Under. An appropriate name! A newly sharpened plane just skidded across the surface. It was not unlike keruing - coarse, hard and unattractive.


----------



## philb88 (30 May 2012)

It turns quick well on the lathe, but for any sort planing, thicknessing, sawing its awful! And it looks pretty bland and unattractive as someone has previously said!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 May 2012)

Half heroin, half ketamine maybe? I think I'll give that one a miss!


----------



## joiner_sim (30 May 2012)

Im currently invovled in manufacturing large wooden buildings (SIPs panels) for agriculturual use, mianly pig housings. And so the keroin is being used to make some gates on the pennings.


----------



## joiner_sim (30 May 2012)

Thanks for the useful link Bradshaw...... Provided the info I was generally looking for.


----------

